# Add Some Ace To Your Life: Cuff Links with Watch Movements



## Ernie Romers

*PRESS RELEASE*
*"Add Some Ace To Your Life: Cuff Links with Watch Movements"*
Amsterdam (The Netherlands), October 16th, 2007

What present can you give a man who already has everything? The design team of Ace Jewelers had been asking themselves the same question and have now found the answer in their own passions: jewellery and watches. They designed a unique pair of sterling silver cuff links with watch movements inside and natural mother-of-pearl watch dials.











"Even though these days men are wearing more and more jewels, there are actually only two kinds of jewels that belong in his collection: watches and cuff links. We did a lot of thinking about what would be the perfect gift for a man who already has everything. The answer was right in front of us, we simply combined our two passions: jewellery and watches. We are proud of the end result, a set of solid sterling silver (925) cuff links with individual quart watch movements and natural mother-of-pearl dials. We managed to create them for an excellent price of EUR 195,-- Not only is this a stylish gift for men, it is also a wonderful gift for the holidays. Remember, you can not wear a wrist watch while wearing a tuxedo.", says Amir Ben Joseph, creative director of Ace Jewelers Group.

*Ace Cuff Link Watches:*
Article: Cuff links with real watches inside
Reference: C.925.W.01.002
Material: 925 Sterling Silver with Rhodium Finish
Dial: Natural Mother-of-Pearl with Ace logo
Movement: 2 separate Japanese Miyota Quartz 
Price: EUR 195,-- per set (including 19% VAT).
_- For online orders and export prices please contact Mr. Ernie Romers at __[email protected]__ -_

*Ace Jewelers Group:*
The Ace Jewelers Group consists of three different jewellery stores owned by the Ben-Joseph family. The two generations of jewellers and their teams try to make sure that their customers are always assisted in a professional and friendly way. They are welcome in attractive and luxurious stores, which are located in safe surroundings. Here, the most current collections of jewels, watches and accessories are presented in an ambiance where people will feel at home in an instant. The after-sales service for watches and jewellery is also available at all times.

The Ben-Joseph family has been using the trade name Ace since 1975. The Ace Jewelers Group includes one of the oldest Jeweler stores of Amsterdam: Ace & Spyer, on the corner of the Flower Market, Koningsplein. Moreover, the location of Ace & Dik is in the Museum District (Van Baerlestraat) and has been located there for over 70 years. Ace was founded by the Ben-Joseph family and the meaning of the word Ace is 'being the best in what you do'. In every Ace Jewelers store perfection is, hence, strived for at all times. Perfection is achieved through the quality of products, the service, the stores (safety and interior design), the collections and the craftsmanship.

*Ace locations:*
Ace & Dik Jewelers
"Exclusive IWC Corner"
Van Baerlestraat 46
Amsterdam, The Netherlands

Ace & Spyer Jewelers
"Exclusive Breitling-for-Bentley Corner"
Koningsplein 1
Amsterdam, The Netherlands

Ace Jewelers
"Where Trends are presented"
Leidsestraat 21
Amsterdam, The Netherlands

*Ace Online*
www.acejewelers.com
World wide shipments, free of charge

*Photographs:*
The pictures have been made by Mister Steve Fritsche of "Steve Fritsche Fotografie".


----------

